# Kings vs. Lakers game thread



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I guess this is the game thread for tonight's match-up against the Kings and Lakers. This will be the 4th and final match-up before the playoffs begin. Both teams have clinched a playoff spot so tonight is about moving up. 

The Lakers would like to move up into the 5th seed, for reasons that escape me. I would think they would rather play the Mavericks then Portland in the first round. Moreover, they are not going to be able to move up into a seed high enough to give them home court advantage in the playoffs. Nevertheless, this is what Phil Jackson wants, which is why he was irked when his star player (Shaq) failed to show up at practice yesterday due to a flat tire...a truly lame excuse for a guy who has a mulititude of vehicles at this disposal.

The Kings have the 2nd seed but not the 2nd best record in the West. So moving up into "true" 2nd place would give them home court advantage and all but the final round of the WCF playoffs. There might even be a chance to move up into the #1 slot, if the Spurs stumble. 

The truth is neither of these teams truly "needs" this game, but they'd both like to win it just the same. Look for a great show. 

Now, for the rallying cry: GO KINGS!!!

:vbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I love the Kings, Peja and Webber especially and I think that even if the Lakers win tonight, no way they will beat Sacramento in a 7 game series.

Sacramento has the deepest bench in the NBA. Lakers have Kobe and Shaq. There is only so much that thye can do, and those two will be more and more fatigued bevcause this season they have had to work so hard to get where they are. Its all about the great play of the KIngs, the quick defense, and their many offensive contributors. Which is why its gonna be Kings over Spurs in Western Finals and Kings over Indiana in Finals. 

Where's a video of Peja missing the shot in game 7?


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*things never change*

Last season Kings fans had to listen to spiel after spiel about how the Kings lacked the mental toughness to win against the Lakers. Then the two teams went head-to-head in the playoffs. The Lakers prevailed in the end, but not without receiving a good fight from the Kings.

This season, the Kings have won 2 out of their 3 match-ups I'm not including tonight's game as it's only half-time) against the Lakers. Once again all the announcers are dismissing the Kings. Magic Johnson (who has no business being in the broadcast booth with Barkley/Johnson/Smith because he clearly has no objectivity when it comes to the Lakers) is proclaiming the Lakers have a mental edge over the Kings...translation: the Kings are intimidated by the Lakers. It's all deja vu of last season. It would seem nothing has changed...but something has. The truth is the Kings are not intimidated by the Lakers, are sure of themselves as a team, and are prepared to go head-to-head, toe-to-toe against them in the playoffs again this season. 

Wake up to the new reality, Lakers. While you are still respected as a team, you no longer instill fear in the hearts of other teams or other teams's fans. Enough of the psychobabble. Just play the game, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Things are unraveling for the Kings right now. It looks like the Lakers will take this game. I anticipated that might be the outcome coming into this game. While the Kings would have liked to win the game, it was not the must-win situation that it appears to be for the Lakers. If it had been, I think you would have seen much tighter defense being played on Shaq than what I witnessed tonight. The Kings know from experience that you cannot stop Shaq if you let him get that deep into the post, and I didn't see a concerted effort to prevent Shaq from gaining the depth in the post that he likes.

Congratulations, Laker fans on a hard-fought victory for your team. Your team played the most complete game that I've seen them play all season. I look forward to the rematch between these two teams in the playoffs.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!


I NEVER grow tired of that punch! :grinning: 

I sure wanted the Kings to take this game --- through bad calls and all.  If they could only get as good as SA and learn to play through the bad calls. BUT, for the parts of the game that I did see --- the Kings are learning. They have gotten better at not reacting to the calls. I especially liked when CWebb took Madsen down w/him after Shaq did his thing to Bibby. They WILL be ready for the playoffs where there shouldn't be the same debacle as last year.

Good Ole Shaq. He LOVES picking of smaller guys; and allowing bigger guys (Barkley) to dump him on his ****. Some things never change. I wonder why he didn't do that to CWebb.

I can't wait until he gets his --- even if that's when he's over the hill and some young guy puts it to him.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

I do think that Adelman didn't see this as a must-win game and was just experimenting with line-ups for the re-match in the playoffs. Some of the line-ups he put on the floor didn't make a whole lot of sense. I'm still trying to understand why they the Kings allowed Shaq so much leeway in the post. They let him get way too deep.


----------

